
A chessboard in MySQL - fogus
http://blog.some-abstract-type.com/2009/12/chessboard-in-mysql.html
======
apgwoz
Obviously, you could write a stored procedure to make a move here and then
create some logic elsewhere to play a game, but it'd be neither efficient, nor
interesting. So, what other ideas to people have as to why this might be
useful?

~~~
e1ven
It wouldn't be useful, but it would be novel, and that makes it light-hearted
and amusing.

